# Fantasy Skins



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 19, 2004)

Does anybody know where to get some good SFF skins?  Do you have some interesting skins?  I like to chop and change my skins for Winamp but usually do not bother with my other media programs.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Sep 20, 2004)

Try www.winamp.anyskins.com/sci-fi/index-1.html for some ideas.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry to show my advanced technophobia and ignorance, but what do you mean by skins?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 20, 2004)

Like a theme, changes the appearence (background, icons, shape occasionally etc) of, in this case, his WinAmp


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry, still don't understand, what is winamp?
(my ignorance is attrocious, almost as bad as my spelling)


----------



## angrybuddhist (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a media player like Windows Media Player, only better, imo.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 21, 2004)

what he said


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2004)

If you have Windows Media PLayer installed, you should have an option somewhere for changing the "skin" on it - ie, the design. In the newer Windows Media Player at least, on the bottom left there's a menu option "Skin Chooser". Have a play if you have it.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 22, 2004)

The green face skin rocks for WMP 
Do you know if you can download new skins for WMP? or is that one of the media players you cant?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 22, 2004)

There's nothing you can't skin.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 23, 2004)

Unless you're left-handed.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 23, 2004)

Or are revulsed by dead pets...


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 25, 2004)

_Don't worry Princes Ivy, I am lost also when it comes to computer terminology. I know the technology of nanotechnology, photonic nanotechnolgy and quantum teleportation and quantum computing involved in computers of which much is still in the process of being refined but I am not to good at naviagating and understanding different programs etc in a computer. I have DivX and quicktime as well as Media Player. I am loaded for viewing regular vidios and 3D and such_


http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 25, 2004)

It would be more believable if you didnt misspell videos.


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 25, 2004)

_Sorry, spelling is not my strong suit. If something doesn't have a formula to follow to calculate the mecahnics of the end analysis or result It don't make sense to me and what doesn't make sense I'm not very good at conceiving or understanding it in my mind. Until I can understand the reasoning behind it then it's just allot of free floating particles in the void of space that are still defying analasis. Get the drift?_




http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html


----------



## TGirlPaula (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, Maryjane!

I know you well enough to say that I understand whatever you are saying or writing.

You dont need to be graded on spelling.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 26, 2004)

But judgeing people is what i do best.


----------

